# BBright



## yuranthegreat (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Just purchased the R3 with Rival a month back. I'm ripping the rival out and putting in Red. My LBS recommends just sticking with the regular SRAM red crank with GXP and just use adapters to fit the BB. I'm a little skeptical about the adapters. How well do they usually work? The LBS said the Rotor crank is unnecessary

thanks


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

either will work just fine.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

-Keep the stock crank, it will work fine. 
-Find a rotor crank on eBay/Craigslist as it's significantly cheaper
-Use the SRAM S900/S950 Cranks

The adapter should work fine, but defeats the purpose of having a larger diameter spindle. From what i've read, the BB30 S900/S950 (which works on the R3) is lighter than the BB30 Red.


----------

